# Home owners association



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

my home owners association in my subvision wont let me keep pigeons. Anybody know anyway around this. the problem is they said I cant have a shed in my back yard. aNY advice would be nice.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Is the Association objecting to the shed AND pigeons? Can you keep pigeons inside? 

-How many pigeons are you talking about? 
-What kind of pigeons? 
-Any way to screen in a back porch or have a small aviary inside?

Welcome to Pigeon Talk...hope we will be able to help... 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

You bring up a very comon concern. My guess is the shed is the excuse. The bottom line is that they would find a way to not let you have pigeons regardless.  I have not known many people that have had success dealing with unpleasant home owners associations. That is one reason I always stear clear of them. Sorry I couldn't offer more positive input.

Good Luck,

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

outcold00 said:


> my home owners association in my subvision wont let me keep pigeons. Anybody know anyway around this. the problem is they said I cant have a shed in my back yard. aNY advice would be nice.



Move??  
Doesn't sound very likely that you'll be having pigeons. They DO need somewhere to live, so, short of having a couple of house pets, doesn't sound good. Sorry. Is this somewhere new that you just moved to or are you newly interested in pigeons and NOW find out you can't have them?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*One option you might want to consider...*

Last year we had a gentleman move to our area that was a very established, successful flyer up north. He moved into a subdivision that would not allow him to have pigeons. He developed a partnership with another fancier down here and he can now be involved in pigeons while keeping all the home owners reps happy! In fact, they won the Loft of the Year for our club in their first year as a partnership. Seems to have worked to everyone's advantage.

Might be something you can look into.

Dan


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I hate to say it but you probably are not going to have any luck. Even if you somehow get around the shed rule they will just come up with something else. Then you will likley have a on going battle that will take up most of your time and money.Only real choice is to try to win some of them over(not very likley) and somehow get them on your side. Sorrry Iam not much help but that has been what I have seen. Jeff


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OUTCOLD...

EXACTLY, what ARE your HOAs RULEs and REGs concerning having birds??

Can you have "pet" birds? My pigeon IS a pet bird!

Best of everything...HUGS

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe just maybe you could start a home based business which needs a shed in your back yard (dove release) or something where you could get a variance to allow a shed in your yard! HOA are a pain in the neck, those in them think they know best, what color your house can be, how many decorations you can have in the front of your house, list goes on and on (miserable people want to control your every move) Thank God I'm a country boy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

this brings to mind one day when I once let out my young birds for their first flight and they didnt return til dusk that day .. later in the weeks to come I found out from the neighbors how they were blessed to have a flock of white doves land on their roof for the day and how awesome it was for them .. I had to laugh because to me I knew it gave someone a new appreciation to the world of pigeons that day and also added a new comer to our love of a bird we know so well


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Isn't it so sad that we have to cover up the word pigeon, and use the word Dove, people are fond of doves, but don't realize doves are pigeons also! The pigeon community has a hard nut to crack here, maybe everyone should try to get involved with some small project, like maybe taking them to school for a show and tell, maybe showing a short movie clip to educate people! We really must change this negative aspect of raising pigeons as a hobby, or a sport, or a business!


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re local ordinances*

 I have represented some clients in michigan who have wanted to make alterations to their homes that a homeowner association has objected. Just because a homeowners assoc. objects is not the do all end all. If there is no local ordinance that prevents the loft you can build it and they just have to hate it lol. People have a right to do with what they want to their homes as long as it is not against the law. Local ordinances i would check concern additional buildings on property such as garages and the livestock chapter, as that is what pigeons are considered in many townships. You should also check your deed to see if any restrictions are there such as negative covenants or other restrictions. If none and i would consult an attorney in your area you might have nothing preventing you from constructing a loft. If left up to associations they would eliminate almost everything. 

joe


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Joe posted some good advice, though I do think that some homeowners associations do carry much authority. Most of my associates reside in the area of town that have such covenents, and I know I would not fit in well.

I live in an older established part of town, In fact, our house was constructed in 1881, so it is a "few" years old! I am able to keep my old family bus in the drive way, keep my coop/aviary, and I am allowed to park on the street if I so desire, and can pant my house what ever color I want.I have no problem having three dogs and 2 cats or do I have to worry about combing my hair before I step outside!

OK, maybe I went overboard, but from what I hear in my area, I would be steered out of that part of town. I know that here, one may not have more than 2 dogs, sheds are not allowed, if your car is not relatively new, it has to be in the garage, and parking is not allowed unless you have gueats over, and the neighborhood watch patrol monitors how long they are there. 

I am not trying to be criticlal of such associations, as there is some good that comes from them...


but I personally am happy with my neighborhood asociation in the poor side of town. It is true freedom here.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

What do you guys think about building an swing set with a "club house" attached to it that could house my highflyers?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I think its a good, and yet sneeky plan that might get you in trouble later. The best of luck to you and your feathered friends


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

what ever you think will work. =)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

outcold00 said:


> What do you guys think about building an swing set with a "club house" attached to it that could house my highflyers?


Nice try but doubt it would fly .. you have to find a way to get this OK with your HOA ..

Terry


----------



## MelB702 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Damn HOA*

My HOA is trying to question my loft in the backyard. As of now I am on the begging stage and hoping that they'll feel bad. But if anything would I have a chance of winning this case? I just don't get why they're making a big deal since my birds doesn't go out and I maintain my loft as much as possible. Some people have dogs some people have cats, I just happen to love birds ever since I was little. I just hope they approve it or it will kill me.


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

Some HOA's do not even let you fly the American flag 
Soldier Brandon Weir Must Take Down American Flag, HOA Demands


----------

